# DIY: light table



## DIRT (Jul 24, 2005)

I made a small light table this week and thought I would post a DIY on it.  It is really easy to make and doesn't take a lot of time (a bit longer if you dont have power tools).

here are a few pics of the box (disregard quality of photos please)












tools needed:
                   Power saw (hand saw will work)
                   screwdrivers
                   sandpaper (i used 80 grit screen)

Materials needed: (to make small box)
                         appropraite length of 1x6 wood
                         sheet of 1/4 in thick clear acrylic
                         round flourescent light bulb
                         light bulb fixture
                         lamp power cord (got mine from a trashed lamp)
                         light switch & cover (optional but looks good)
                         wood screws
                         sheet of plywood

Step 1-  cut the 1x6 plank to make the long sides of the box (for me
            this was 10 inches).

Step 2-   cut short sides from 1x6 (for me it was 8in.)

Step 3-   using the wood screws,  attach the 4 sides of box together

Step 4-   once the sides are all together,  use it to trace the bottom
             onto the plywood, cut out the bottom and attach it to the box.

Step 5-   drill a hole to insert the power cord.  insert power cord and hook 
             up the bulb base and screw it in the center of the box.

Step 6-   cut a length of strip 1 inch wide from the 1x6 to make the lip on 
             which the glass sits.

Step 7-  cut the strip into lengths and attach with small nails.  the lip is 
            to be mounted 1/8 in. below lip of box.

Step 8-   cut the acrylic sheet to the size of your box and then sand one 
             side (the inside) sand until it is frosted evenly. Place the bulb in 
             lamp and place acrylic on and turn it on and there it is.


----------



## Shannpan (Jul 24, 2005)

That looks really awesome! You really are talented!


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey, nice job, Jesse! It really looks good. :thumbup: You're very handy. 

All it needs now are some emulsion lifts added to the sides. :goodvibe: 

Do iiiiiiiit........!


----------



## DIRT (Jul 24, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing terri.  It WILL happen.  oooh yeah.


----------

